# Inside closet Built in.



## 1avrgjoe (Jan 16, 2013)

A customer asked me to reproduce a built in from a magazine she has which is no problem. The challenge is she wants it inside a closet, but that's not the problem either. The closet doors about 4'6" wide, there are 2 on a double track, they slide either way and behind one and other. The interior of the closet is about 8" wide. So she wants a 4' built in in the center but still wants good access to both of the ends of the closet. I was thinking of putting a track on the back of the built in and the wall, also castors so the whole built in will smoothly slide left and right 1'. I can't really think of another way w/out changing the width of the doors which she does not want. I don't know, if anyone has any other ideas, or knows any materials that would work well for the track I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Have you for some pictures of existing and a sketch or something of what is to be achieved. Oh yeah the pic from the magazine.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

